
The Race to Create the Amazon of Cryptocurrency - coloneltcb
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/02/amazon-of-cryptocurrency-what-will-it-look-like.html
======
Mimisbrunnr
Not a single mention of OpenBazaar, easily at the forefront of the sector.

Terribly lazy journalism.

[https://www.openbazaar.org/](https://www.openbazaar.org/)

"A free online marketplace to buy and sell goods / services using Bitcoin.
OpenBazaar is a peer-to-peer ecommerce platform with no fees or restrictions."

